# hard starting and rough running



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

seem this year my snowblower just does not want to start with the pull cord. last year it started with 3 to 10 pumps on the primer and 2 pulls on the rope. this year i have to crank it with the electrical cord and still pump the primer 10 times or more and is seem to be running rough. mu guess is i may have either bad gas or a plugged up carb maybe ice but with the gas we get today that one seem far out. what are the thought here as to the approach to repairs. taking it to a shop not only is costly but as busy as they are now my machine gets tied up for weeks in the shop. it still runs and i can use it but i need to get it running better. thanks for the help. bop.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

It would be helpful if you state what make and model snowblower you have. MH


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks will get that info to you


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thoughts*

In addition to make and model of blower/engine you have there's more that can be helpful. Old gas? Drain it over the summer? Any gas treatment used? Pure gas or alcohol blend and how old? Anything done to the blower? Could be as simple as a gunked up carb or needs adjusting to winter blend fuel. Could be a gummed up sparkplug. Could be alot of things, need to narrow it down.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

sears snowblower numbers 31ae5htg799 model 247.88790 s3 v116b10385000004 

i think i found the problem. thanks to some ideas form a different post. after i posted i found it and it stirred my memory. what i found was this. i took the tank off and cleaned it it had some junk in it then i took carb apart and blew out the jets. some junk in the bowl. then i found the side jet missing and i looked in the book it looked like a stub type jet screw so for s&g i took a screw and put taper on the end and rtv to seal it and installed it. put in fresh gas and it started and ran. so i tried it again the next day it started and ran i tried it this morning it started and ran. so i may have this fixed. thanks for the help. 


followup i took out that screw and put a bit more taper on it and reinstalled it and the machine runs fine. it starts as it did before but i will not idle on the lowest setting and that may be because it is the incorrect screw. but i don't idle the machine so it is of no worry to me at this time. but the machine runs as before at operating speeds and that is good enough fo me. i did get another carb and if the problem returns i will put that on for a possible fix. thanks for the help.

but one question anyone happen to know where i can get 5/16' serrated washers/ the springs i put on the chute work but not 100% so i think i will add these washers but don't know where they may have them. thanks bp.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I get all my parts from searspartsdirect , I order a few parts to justify the shipping but my blower is 16yrs old and runs great.


----------

